# what in god's name happened to the price of retaining wall blocks??



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Just a week ago they were 1.69, now $2.48. We all know gas prices have gone up but this is ridiculous


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

john5246 said:


> Just a week ago they were 1.69, now $2.48. We all know gas prices have gone up but this is ridiculous


I did my retaining wall last year and paid $2.28. are you talking bricks or blocks? I thought $2.28 wasn't bad.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

The political policies enacted to combat covid among other things have driven costs through the roof for seemingly everything.


----------



## aarogb (Oct 13, 2020)

I noticed the price too. Went to Lowe's to get some more to finish my wall and the price has gone up to 2.48 from 1.98... Pretty crazy...


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Takes loads of energy to make cement, process blocks and transport. The beltway crowd can't fathom reality, but reality is real.


----------

